# What happaned to Osta-Gain?



## artlan (Apr 25, 2013)

In a span of a few days, Osta Gain's sponsor forum disappeared from this forum and every time you try to go on their website, it redirects you to Google. Any body knows if it's just temporary or the site has been shut down? They used to have some pretty competitive prices on their peptides, this would be a big loss


----------



## daviddayrep (Apr 25, 2013)

Athletes only too happy to be lab rats for failed experimental drugs - Chicago Tribune

Chicago Tribune published an article exposing them and the feds are all over it. They raided their lab and everything in it. Anyone that ever ordered anything from them are compromised records that the DEA now has a hold of.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 26, 2013)

i think hope just somthing temporary i am runing a log on there mk-2866 and they still owe me one more bottle.plus i am using tons of other stuff of theres it would suck if they went away because there stuff is g2g even though they taste like shit haha.  still good stuff at cheap prices is hard to find.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 26, 2013)

they got in trouble for selling GW501516. that is why our company do not sell liquid chemicals like liquid Viagra, GW501516 etc..


----------



## E-Volve (Apr 27, 2013)

well that's great. Be nice if they disposed of our info a short time after sale is final. I used them a few times at least. arghhh


----------



## Osta-Gain (May 15, 2013)

We moved our site.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2013)

what the hell does that mean for people that are owed stuff?


----------



## Osta-Gain (May 15, 2013)

We dont owe anybody anything all orders are shipped and all customers have tracking numbers.. So if any one is owed anything please email us at osta-gain@safe-mail.net


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 15, 2013)

Osta-Gain said:


> We moved our site.



Why did you move your site?
Did it have to do with that Newspaper article?


----------



## Osta-Gain (May 15, 2013)

lifterjaydawg said:


> Why did you move your site?
> Did it have to do with that Newspaper article?



We decided to change the name doto our larger inventory list... When we first started osta-gain, ostarine was the only product we carried now that we carry peptides and chems we decided to change the name to a more professional name that fit the company better.... The article has nothing to do with the change, but I will say I feel better with the new name since the article was written.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 15, 2013)

Osta-Gain said:


> We decided to change the name doto our larger inventory list... When we first started osta-gain, ostarine was the only product we carried now that we carry peptides and chems we decided to change the name to a more professional name that fit the company better.... The article has nothing to do with the change, but I will say I feel better with the new name since the article was written.



There is some good timing!
So noting came from that article? when i saw that and then you guys were gone i thought oh damn ....


----------



## osta-president (May 15, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what the hell does that mean for people that are owed stuff?



We do not owe anyone anything, all orders have been filled and shipped. The boards and internet are full of clowns that spew bullshit and make up stuff because they have nothing better to do. No raid No feds, no customers list, or any close to that, we are fine we just made a business decision that changes the way we do business.


----------



## osta-president (May 15, 2013)

daviddayrep said:


> Athletes only too happy to be lab rats for failed experimental drugs - Chicago Tribune
> 
> Chicago Tribune published an article exposing them and the feds are all over it. They raided their lab and everything in it. Anyone that ever ordered anything from them are compromised records that the DEA now has a hold of.



EPIC 1st post.  Get real, this couldn't be further from the truth.  What company do you work for daviddayrep?


----------



## maniac0614 (May 15, 2013)

I use to rep for Osta and I really enjoyed my time with them. Anyone who continues to do business with them should have no worries as all their products are for research use only. Quality and shipping speed has not changed, the only thing they changed is the name.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2013)

i was doing a log for them 3 month log on  mk-2866 when they went away so i am really still owed a bottle of mk-2866 i held up my end.not that big of a deal i was just pissed because i was all so using lots and lots of stuff that i had bought from them and was just about to order more they were on point.


----------



## osta-president (May 15, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i was doing a log for them 3 month log on  mk-2866 when they went away so i am really still owed a bottle of mk-2866 i held up my end.not that big of a deal i was just pissed because i was all so using lots and lots of stuff that i had bought from them and was just about to order more they were on point.



Anyone that made a purchase and paid for an order has received or has a tracking number and it's been shipped. OUR PRODUCTS are for research use only, they are not for human consumption or human use, anyone doing so is in violation of the disclaimer and agreement on our website and will not be allowed to purchase from us.


----------



## daviddayrep (May 15, 2013)

osta-president said:


> Anyone that made a purchase and paid for an order has received or has a tracking number and it's been shipped. OUR PRODUCTS are for research use only, they are not for human consumption or human use, anyone doing so is in violation of the disclaimer and agreement on our website and will not be allowed to purchase from us.



I don't work for any company? Who bailed you out so that you could finally use the internet again? Your disappearance had nothing to do with the article but your hiding under a new site name and have to make disclaimers like this on message boards? This is truley a case of BUYERS BEWARE!!!!!! DO NOT FALL IN TO THIS TRAP.


----------



## osta-president (May 16, 2013)

daviddayrep said:


> I don't work for any company? Who bailed you out so that you could finally use the internet again? Your disappearance had nothing to do with the article but your hiding under a new site name and have to make disclaimers like this on message boards? This is truley a case of BUYERS BEWARE!!!!!! DO NOT FALL IN TO THIS TRAP.



You are a true idiot. But thank your mother for bailing us out. Great 2nd post almost as good as your 1st.


----------



## StanG (May 16, 2013)

I may have been born during the day, but I wasn't just born yesterday..
Sheesh.....


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 16, 2013)

just go with pp.


----------



## osta-president (May 16, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> just go with pp.



Good idea. Sorry you didn't get more FREE stuff and you want to complain about it. You want to make it seem like WE owe you something that we GAVE YOU FOR FREE??? I don't know maybe PP will give you free stuff for you to complain about. Good luck with that.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 16, 2013)

Edited for vulgar content.


----------



## jmr79x (May 16, 2013)

Since you changed names you gonna be doing any discounts to celebrate the re-branding? Looking to stock up on some things and nothing helps more than coupon codes....


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2013)

jmr79x said:


> Since you changed names you gonna be doing any discounts to celebrate the re-branding? Looking to stock up on some things and nothing helps more than coupon codes....



Good call my friend


----------



## Osta-Gain (May 21, 2013)

maniac 20% off


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the plug we greatly appreciate it. Anyone who was formally a Osta-gain customer feel free to email me so we can discuss how we can convert you to a purchasepetides customer! 

Thanks again





osta-president said:


> Good idea. Sorry you didn't get more FREE stuff and you want to complain about it. You want to make it seem like WE owe you something that we GAVE YOU FOR FREE??? I don't know maybe PP will give you free stuff for you to complain about. Good luck with that.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 21, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Thanks for the plug we greatly appreciate it. Anyone who was formally a Osta-gain customer feel free to email me so we can discuss how we can convert you to a purchasepetides customer!
> 
> Thanks again



Dude shoots you a plug and you try to steal his customers? Wow...just ...wow....


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 21, 2013)

I'm not sure you understand the dynamics of this situation


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2013)

It wasnt in a positive manner but Ill take it either way. Any publicity is good publicity!!!!!!  





lifterjaydawg said:


> Dude shoots you a plug and you try to steal his customers? Wow...just ...wow....


----------



## CG (May 21, 2013)

Osta was a paid advertiser on face book. Face. Fucking. Book. 

Lol if you can find it, see who ppl that liked the page are, buncha dumb fuck shredded motherfuckers. 

Yeah, lets post on Facebook about our favorite medical research site! Especially when someone's Facebook lists them as in the construction field.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 21, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Osta was a paid advertiser on face book. Face. Fucking. Book.
> 
> Lol if you can find it, see who ppl that liked the page are, buncha dumb fuck shredded motherfuckers.
> 
> Yeah, lets post on Facebook about our favorite medical research site! Especially when someone's Facebook lists them as in the construction field.



PP is on facebook too. So foolish....


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2013)

Look you should worry about what you do and not worry about us. The least of my worries are facebook. Find a player in our industry who didn't have a page and get back to me. 



lifterjaydawg said:


> PP is on facebook too. So foolish....


----------



## CG (May 21, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Look you should worry about what you do and not worry about us. The least of my worries are facebook. Find a player in our industry who didn't have a page and get back to me.



Good call on that post edit. Lol. Plenty of research co's aren't on Facebook. I, would prefer my company of choice to remain more low profile. Again, personal choice.


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2013)

I can assure you at one point they were. Many have had paid advertising there as well. The issue isn't facebook the issue is forums as the article clearly stated. 





Cgrant said:


> Good call on that post edit. Lol. Plenty of research co's aren't on Facebook. I, would prefer my company of choice to remain more low profile. Again, personal choice.


----------



## CG (May 21, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I can assure you at one point they were. Many have had paid advertising there as well. The issue isn't facebook the issue is forums as the article clearly stated.



Right.  If they put the word Facebook in there they would be hit with a libel lawsuit. Attack nameless forums? Good to go!


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2013)

Facebook has a wide range of users, forums on the other hand don't. Direct marketing to the fitness industry is frowned upon. Ask the past companies who marketed in BB mags and at BB shows. Its all about intent. 



Cgrant said:


> Right.  If they put the word Facebook in there they would be hit with a libel lawsuit. Attack nameless forums? Good to go!


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2013)

I am finished here. Time to go back to seclusion if the tools didnt mention me in this post I wouldnt even be here. And the company you support at one time had a facebook page as well.


----------



## teddykgb29 (May 21, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Look you should worry about what you do and not worry about us. The least of my worries are facebook. Find a player in our industry who didn't have a page and get back to me.




RUI has been around for years and I have never seen them have a face book page... I think most of the places that have been at this type of thing for a long time do not have one... It is just asking for trouble in my opinion...


----------



## Osta-Gain (Jun 3, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Thanks for the plug we greatly appreciate it. Anyone who was formally a Osta-gain customer feel free to email me so we can discuss how we can convert you to a purchasepetides customer!
> 
> Thanks again



No need we are busier then ever, even with the new company name sales have only picked up. Our prices and quality cant be beat.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 3, 2013)

Nothing but the best to you and I wish you the best in sales. Once again thanks for the plug




teddykgb29 said:


> RUI has been around for years and I have never seen them have a face book page... I think most of the places that have been at this type of thing for a long time do not have one... It is just asking for trouble in my opinion...


----------



## Osta-Gain (Jun 15, 2013)

We didn't go any where. Just changed our URL.


----------



## jmr79x (Jun 21, 2013)

Just received an order from them, they changed their website for a 2nd time in a month which is a pain. Just an FYI your labels have peptides.com and should be peptide.com
Will give feedback on how the rat feels.


----------



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 22, 2013)

New guy here!

I've been looking into SERMS and PEPs lately and I've read that Osta-Gain had some great pricing, and more importantly, they are a trusted site, however, when I go to the site, Osta-gain.com, I get a forbidden error (see below). This is true for all 3 of my browsers. Have the folded?

BTW - Sorry about Necroing a Dead Thread, but I thought it better than starting anew. 



> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> Apache/2.2.24 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.24 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips mod_bwlimited/1.4 Server at osta-gain.com Port 80




MB


----------



## jmr79x (Jun 24, 2013)

they changed there URL



MiamiBadBoyBOSS said:


> New guy here!
> 
> I've been looking into SERMS and PEPs lately and I've read that Osta-Gain had some great pricing, and more importantly, they are a trusted site, however, when I go to the site, Osta-gain.com, I get a forbidden error (see below). This is true for all 3 of my browsers. Have the folded?
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 24, 2013)

I went to osta-gain.com. If that is the correct URL, then it's dead. If that's not the correct URL, can you please post it or PM me.

Thanks! 

MB


----------



## boogie.o (Jul 11, 2013)

Ive been trying to locate Osta-gains new URL as well with no luck. I see people mention that there is a new URl but nobody has mentioned what it is! lol any help is appreciated. pm's welcome


----------



## Wicked_Boss (Jul 31, 2013)

*new url*



boogie.o said:


> Ive been trying to locate Osta-gains new URL as well with no luck. I see people mention that there is a new URl but nobody has mentioned what it is! lol any help is appreciated. pm's welcome



Got that pm ? I would appreciate if you'd send me the new url for osta too.


----------



## Wicked_Boss (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I have the new url through a pm ?


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 31, 2013)

Osta = Best in the biz...


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

Just started letro-gain on a test subject at 2.5mg/Ed. Lets see how it goes


----------



## bluestarmojo (Aug 16, 2013)

Placed an order off new site. received email stating order shipped and tracking number but tracking number no good. Doesn't pull up any info. Tried calling several times and emailing all with no responses. Getting nervous Ive been taken for a ride


----------



## jmr79x (Aug 18, 2013)

any luck on the order Bro?


----------



## Teis47 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am interested but need about 5 more posts. give me a min


----------



## Teis47 (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone care to give osta-gain new URL through PM??


----------



## CaseyW (Sep 11, 2013)

*Hate to ressurect*



Teis47 said:


> anyone care to give osta-gain new URL through PM??




I know at one point they had a link or something to the new site. Someone care to PM me the new URL?


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Sep 11, 2013)

CaseyW said:


> I know at one point they had a link or something to the new site. Someone care to PM me the new URL?



Just use one of the sponsors here. We are all top notch.


----------



## jadean (Sep 11, 2013)

HardcorePeptides said:


> Just use one of the sponsors here. We are all top notch.



 I agree here guys.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 16, 2013)

Spectrumpeptide.com is making a come back!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 24, 2013)

IM is a strong community with top notch sponsors!  


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Goblin_King (Oct 17, 2013)

Can someone PM me the new site? Thanks!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

maniac0614 said:


> Spectrumpeptide.com is making a come back!



The new site


----------

